# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Можно послушать песни

## Толстийс

Константин Суслов или просто "Толстый".
CD-аудио альбом"Это просто дождь"-Выпуск 2005г,г.Москва,
Фирма "Альфа рэкордз".Контракт закончился в 2008г. Можно скачать на
Музыкальный огонёк - Русский шансон. Shanson-E.TK, в формате mp3(320).
Выступал сольно как «Толстый».
Работал в киевской группе « Три толстяка», в полтавской филармонии.
Жил и выступал в Москве. Выступаю со своими песнями. Живу в Полтаве.Работаю  как ресторанный певец.(В музыканта не стрелять, он играет как может!(Хи,хи!!!) 
Ник: 	tolstijs
Фамилия:  Суслов 
Имя: 	       Константин 
Отчество:  Сергеевич
Сценический псевдоним: «Толстый» 
Дата рождения: 	17 мая 1967 
Страна: 	Украина   Полтава
 Моб.+380675837399; Моб.+380668043081. 
Цель:участие в концертных программах.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Толстийс*,
 Привет, Костя! 
А ты бы выложил на какой-нибудь обменник, чтобы можно было сразу послушать и скачать?

----------


## luudvig

Константин Суслов,привет! Фотку покажь.Может ты не толстый!:mad:

----------


## Толстийс

tolstijs@mail.ru Здесь и фотки и песни.Я в интернете новичок и ещё не знаю где и куда жать,что к теме прикрепить фотки?

----------


## Толстийс

Звените,tolstijs@mail.ru "мой мир" там.

----------


## Лев

> tolstijs@mail.ru


Болтун:biggrin: находка для спамеров...(вот скопируют твой адрес). Учись вставлять фоты: нажимаешь в окне сообщения красивый большой значок(3й справа), попадёшь на сайт, где загрузишь фото, скопируешь адрес, вернёшься в сообщение и нажмёшь на  знак слева. Вставишь ссылку и отправляешь ответ. 
Если хочешь вставить фото в аватар - это в "Мой кабинет".

----------


## Толстийс

Спасибо,буду пробовать!

----------


## Толстийс

Пробую!

----------


## Толстийс

Вот и фотка,и животик.

----------


## Лев

*Толстийс*,
 А песни 3 года ждать?

----------


## Толстийс

*luudvig*,
 Не надо хмурится!Всё пройдёт!Можно похудеть,но я этим зарабатываю!

----------


## Толстийс

*Лев*,
 Я думаю,не стоит ждать!Они вам всё равно не понравятся!А во вторых у меня интернет не без лимитный.Без проводной, дорогой и я его включаю редко,когда есть  время и деньги,или нужо для работы.Так,что Лев не серчайте на меня!!! И в третьих,я там "мыло"написал,уже заходили,слушали.Простите!Ну, где-то так!

----------


## Лев

*Толстийс*,
 Будешь упрямиться, не посмотрю что у тебя живот больше:biggrin: перенесу тему в другой раздел "Свободное общение". А этот у нас так называется: * Авторские песни и совместные проекты*
Так что надо соответствовать :Aga:  По поводу нравится-не нравится это ты про себя можешь сказать :Ha:

----------

